# Prominy SR5 Rock Bass - video demos



## AkihitoOkawa (Jun 29, 2010)

================================================
*SR5 Rock Bass* is now shipping!
================================================

Prominy is proud to announce;




*SR5 Rock Bass*
http://prominy.com/SR5.htm

*video demos*
http://prominy.com/demo/SR5/video/SR5_video_top.html (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="SR5_legato_slide.jpg"
data-src="http://prominy.com/image/SR5_legato_slide.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://prominy.com/image/SR5_legato_slide.jpg"
data-url="http://prominy.com/image/SR5_legato_slide.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="SR5_legato_slide.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)
http://prominy.com/demo/SR5/video/SR5_video_top.html

*** *Special Introductory Price* ***
MSRP $149.00 >> *$99.00 (33 % OFF) *
http://prominy-ss.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=62 (http://prominy-ss.com/shop/product_info ... ucts_id=62)

*** *Special Introductory Price for Prominy users* ***
(availble at Prominy online store)
If you are already a Prominy product user, you get a bigger discount!
MSRP $149.00 >> *$89.00 (40 % OFF)* 
http://prominy-ss.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=63 (http://prominy-ss.com/shop/product_info ... ucts_id=63)

*** *SC Electric Guitar and SR5 Rock Bass Special Bundle ****
You get the true sound of Fender Stratocastrer and MUSICMAN StingRay5 at 
once!
MSRP $548.00 >> *$383.60 (30 % OFF - save $164.40!)* 
http://prominy-ss.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=64 (http://prominy-ss.com/shop/product_info ... ucts_id=64)


========= *SR5 Rock Bass *=========
The true sound of MUSICMAN StingRay5 includes over 15 Giga-bytes*, approx. 14,000 samples.

SR5 Rock Bass enables you to compose and create natural guitar tracks that imitate real bass guitar playing!

Main Features:
- Incredible real-time playability - SR5 SPM (Super Performance Multi)
- Fretboard Monitor
- Auto Stroke Detection
- Realtime Legato Slide
- Assignable Key Switch
- The lower note samples (low B - low D#) are included.
- Direct signals from the bass guitar
- Perfect sampled sounds of all fret positions on every string.
- Picking noises are recorded on all frets and strings.
- The world's most powerful and largest library of a single bass guitar!

For more information;
http://prominy.com/SR5.htm


***********************************************
*Special Offer (available through 31/August/2010)*
Special Prices on all products at Prominy online store
***********************************************

*SC Electric Guitar *
MSRP $399.00 >> *$319.20 (20 % OFF) *
http://prominy-ss.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=47 (http://prominy-ss.com/shop/product_info ... ucts_id=47)

Cross-grade for registered LPC users: MSRP $399.00 >> *$299.25 (25 % OFF) *
http://prominy-ss.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=53 (http://prominy-ss.com/shop/product_info ... ucts_id=53)

*LPC Electric Distortion & Clean Guitar *
MSRP $599.00 >> *$449.25 (25 % OFF) *
http://prominy-ss.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=29 (http://prominy-ss.com/shop/product_info ... ucts_id=29)

*LPC Electric Clean Guitar *
MSRP $349.00 >> *$261.75 (25 % OFF) *
http://prominy-ss.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=33 (http://prominy-ss.com/shop/product_info ... ucts_id=33)

*LPC Electric Distortion Guitar *
MSRP $349.00 >> *$261.75 (25 % OFF) *
http://prominy-ss.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=34 (http://prominy-ss.com/shop/product_info ... ucts_id=34)

*LPC Electric Clean Guitar LE *
MSRP $169.00 >> *$135.20 (20 % OFF) *
http://prominy-ss.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=57 (http://prominy-ss.com/shop/product_info ... ucts_id=57)

*ELECTRIC GRAND PCP-80 *
MSRP $199.00 >> *$149.25 (25 % OFF) *
http://prominy-ss.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=28 (http://prominy-ss.com/shop/product_info ... ucts_id=28)

For detail, please go to;
Prominy online store
http://prominy.com/shop/

Don't miss the special offer!


----------



## Animus (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: Prominy SR5 Rock Bass - video demos and special offer*

That's really really good. Great sound and playability. Trilian was a disappointment in the playability department (slides weren't connected for example).


----------



## clonewar (Jun 29, 2010)

Very nice Akihito! 

A couple of questions.. Are the pick noises adjustable? Can they be turned off if desired?

Also, is the entire library played with a pick? Or are there fingered samples as well?


----------



## sirbellog (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: Prominy SR5 Rock Bass - video demos and special offer*

Clearly a no-brainer, even more at the preorder price...

order placed,
and congratulations for this new release, from a very satisfied user of all your libs !


----------



## Przemek K. (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: Prominy SR5 Rock Bass - video demos and special offer*

Great sound ! what can I say except " I want it "


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 29, 2010)

Sounds great, Akihito. You really have that sound nailed.

Question: I'm trying to understand the rationale behind the way you mapped the harmonics in the FX video, i.e. your fingers are going up a half step but the pitch is going up a fourth. Can you explain why you did that?


----------



## Ed (Jun 29, 2010)

Nick Batzdorf @ Tue Jun 29 said:


> Question: I'm trying to understand the rationale behind the way you mapped the harmonics in the FX video, i.e. your fingers are going up a half step but the pitch is going up a fourth. Can you explain why you did that?



! OMG FAAAAKEEE VIDDEEEO


----------



## JT3_Jon (Jun 29, 2010)

This looks very interesting and sounds GREAT! In addition to the other questions already posted here, is it possible to assign midi CC's to different patches in the performance multi, instead of having to hold down keyswitches? For example, using a different midi CC's to switch from repetition mode, to legato mode, to sustain mode? 

Also, in repetition mode, is it possible to "mute" the repetition when necessary? For example, say my line was C, D, D, Eb, Eb, D, D, C @ 200bpm. Its physically impossible for me to play the repeated D's and Eb's on a single key on the keyboard using only note on messages, so your "note off" repetition mode would work perfectly! However, I dont want to trigger a repetition note when playing C. 

For this scenario, Chris Hein basses used a single key (say C0) that could be used to "repeat the last played note." Do you have something similar?

I'd love to see more descriptions on the bass and whats going on in the videos, as this product looks very interesting. I'll be checking out the pdf manual shortly.  Keep up the great work!


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (Jun 29, 2010)

clonewar @ Wed Jun 30 said:


> Very nice Akihito!
> 
> A couple of questions.. Are the pick noises adjustable? Can they be turned off if desired?
> 
> Also, is the entire library played with a pick? Or are there fingered samples as well?



Hi clonewar,

By 'the pick noises', do you mean the attack sound of the sustain samples? If so, it is not adjustable because the entire library played with a very thick and hard bass pick as the product logo shows.  

Thank you,

Akihito


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: Prominy SR5 Rock Bass - video demos and special offer*



sirbellog @ Wed Jun 30 said:


> Clearly a no-brainer, even more at the preorder price...
> order placed,
> and congratulations for this new release, from a very satisfied user of all your libs !





Przemek K. @ Wed Jun 30 said:


> Great sound ! what can I say except " I want it "


sirbellog and Przemek K., thank you for your comments!

Akihito


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (Jun 29, 2010)

Nick Batzdorf @ Wed Jun 30 said:


> Sounds great, Akihito. You really have that sound nailed.
> 
> Question: I'm trying to understand the rationale behind the way you mapped the harmonics in the FX video, i.e. your fingers are going up a half step but the pitch is going up a fourth. Can you explain why you did that?



Hello Nick,

Because the interval between the two strings is fourth. Natural harmonics samples are available on the 3rd, 5th, 7th, 9th, 12th, 15th, 17th, 19th, and 21st fret where bass players frequetly use.





I thought that grouping them by fret is better and easier to play a phrase using natural harmonics on the same fret on the different strings like I did in the video demo.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 29, 2010)

Got it. Thanks Akihito. I only saw you jumping frets - I didn't see the whole thing!


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: Prominy SR5 Rock Bass - video demos and special offer*



JT3_Jon @ Wed Jun 30 said:


> This looks very interesting and sounds GREAT! In addition to the other questions already posted here, is it possible to assign midi CC's to different patches in the performance multi, instead of having to hold down keyswitches? For example, using a different midi CC's to switch from repetition mode, to legato mode, to sustain mode?



Hello Jon,

It depends on what articulation / bass-playing technique you play, but basically switching the articulations (for example, from repetition mode to legato slide mode) is done with key switches (not holdkey / stopkey). MIDI CCs are mainly used for controlling parameters. If you would like to use a different MIDI CC instead of the MIDI CC that is assigned to the parameter, there are several ways to change MIDI CC numbers.



> Also, in repetition mode, is it possible to "mute" the repetition when necessary? For example, say my line was C, D, D, Eb, Eb, D, D, C @ 200bpm. Its physically impossible for me to play the repeated D's and Eb's on a single key on the keyboard using only note on messages, so your "note off" repetition mode would work perfectly! However, I dont want to trigger a repetition note when playing C.
> 
> For this scenario, Chris Hein basses used a single key (say C0) that could be used to "repeat the last played note." Do you have something similar?



That is what we consider to include with the future update. ('Temporary Repetition Cancel' or 'RepeatKey') 



> I'd love to see more descriptions on the bass and whats going on in the videos, as this product looks very interesting. I'll be checking out the pdf manual shortly.  Keep up the great work!



I just uploaded MIDI files for the video demos. They exactly shows what's going on the videos.
http://prominy.com/SR5/SR5_demo_midi.zip

Thank you,

Akihito


----------



## JT3_Jon (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks Akihito for providing the midi files! Very cool. 

If its not too much trouble, is it possible to hear samples of just the clean bass sound without drums/guitar as audio files that I could then run through some bass amp sims in my DAW? It would be nice to explore the sonic possibilities with a solo bass audio file containing some of the the numerous playing techniques of this library (i.e. legato, sustain, repetition, etc). 

This product looks very interesting, and thank you for offering a previous customer discount!


----------



## Animus (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: Prominy SR5 Rock Bass - video demos and special offer*

Could you also include a VST Expression Map?


----------



## Animus (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: Prominy SR5 Rock Bass - video demos and special offer*

Also, so there is only a direct inject signal to choose from and no option to mix in a amped signal? Sounds like the bass in the demo is amped. If a simulator is used what is it?


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Prominy SR5 Rock Bass - video demos and special offer*

Guy Allison (composer / producer / musician - Doobie Brothers, Air Supply, Moody blues, etc.) has joined the Artist section on our website!
http://prominy.com/artist/Guy_Allison.htm


----------



## Animus (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: Prominy SR5 Rock Bass - video demos and special offer*

Just tried the dry audio samples with Ampltube Ampeg and it sounded incredible and could get a variety of sounds. Very nice. Can't wait for this When does the pre-oreder end? On the 23rd?


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Prominy SR5 Rock Bass - video demos and special offer*

Hello Animus,

Glad to hear that you liked it! The preorder offer ends on the 22nd July 2010.

Thank you,

Akihito


----------



## dfhagai (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Prominy SR5 Rock Bass - video demos and special offer*

Hi,

Will it be a downloadable product?


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: Prominy SR5 Rock Bass - video demos and special offer*

Currently SR5 Rock Bass is available only as a DVD product.

Thank you,

Akihito


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (Jul 21, 2010)

Yes, you'll receive an e-mail including a tracking number shortly.


----------



## Animus (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Prominy SR5 Rock Bass - video demos and special offer*

thanks man! I will post my thoughts once I get it.


----------



## dfhagai (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Prominy SR5 Rock Bass - video demos and special offer*

Couldn't help it...my wife will kill me


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: Prominy SR5 Rock Bass - video demos and special offer*

Hello Animus,
Glad to hear that you are enjoying SR5!

To SR5 users,
MIDI files including AmpegSVX presets for the video demos has been posted to the registered users section on our website. To download, please register your SR5 at;
http://prominy.com/registration_SR5.htm

and an e-mail including your ID /password will be sent to you.


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: Prominy SR5 Rock Bass - video demos and special offer*

The special offer is extended as a 'Special Introductory price'. (available through 31/August/2010). You can purchase SR5 / SC&SR5 Special bundle at;

(for those who live in Europe)
http://www.bestservice.de/detail1.asp/p ... ck_bass/en

(for those who live in the US)
http://www.audiomidi.com/Prominy-Sounds-M299.aspx

(the rest of the world)
http://prominy.com/shop/

and more;
http://prominy.com/dealers.htm

Most of the distributors/ dealers above (and we) ship internationally. Please contact them for more details.


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: Prominy SR5 Rock Bass - video demos and special offer*

--------------------------------------------------
SR5 Rock Bass update ver.1.01 released
--------------------------------------------------

New feature: 
- Global Controller has been added to the multi; SR5_Rock_Bass.nkm.
- Fretboard Monitor shows the stroke direction

The update is available at the registered users section on our website.

If you have not registered yet, Please go to;
http://www.prominy.com/registration_SR5.htm

After finishing your registration, an e-mail including the download url, your ID / password will be sent to you.


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: Prominy SR5 Rock Bass - video demos and special offer*

The Special Offer ends 31st August 2010.


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (Aug 30, 2010)

*Re: Prominy SR5 Rock Bass - video demos and special offer*

The special offer ends tomorrow. Don't miss it!


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (Nov 1, 2010)

SR5 Rock Bass is available as a download product at Prominy online store!

http://prominy-ss.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=65 (http://prominy-ss.com/shop/product_info ... ucts_id=65)


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (Nov 14, 2010)

30% OFF on all Prominy products at audioMIDI.com; http://www.audiomidi.com/Prominy-Sounds-M299.aspx


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (Nov 23, 2010)

SR5 Rock Bass review on Sound On Sound Magazine

"High-quality, detailed and lively sound"
"A lively‑sounding and very playable virtual bass guitar" 
"Well suited to rock, metal and progressive genres, also adaptable to many other styles"
http://www.soundonsound.com/


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (Jan 17, 2011)

A MIDI file for the audio demo; 'Edge of Darkness' (by Hozo Okazaki) is available at the registered SR5 users section of our website.


----------



## dfhagai (Jan 17, 2011)

Where is the user section???


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (Jan 17, 2011)

The download information can be found in the e-mail that was sent to you after completeting your registration. (The subject of te e-mail is 'Your new user ID and password for SR5'.) If you have not registerd yet or can not find the e-mail, please go to;
http://www.prominy.com/registration_SR5.htm

and complete your registration. After finishing your registration, an e-mail including the download url, your ID / password will be sent to you.


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (Jan 24, 2011)

Tips for faster loading and reducing RAM usage
http://www.prominy.com/preload.htm

You can use sample libraires for Kontakt Player / Kontakt with much smaller RAM usage and time for loading becomes much shorter. 

Some of you might alreday know it, but it's very useful for all Kontakt Player / Kontakt users.


----------



## lux (Jan 25, 2011)

Hello Akihito,

i must say that i always found your products pretty interesting.

What prevented until now from purchasing one is their big size, which i personally dont consider an advantage, as i feel an instrument in my template shouldnt ask for so many resources. Even tweaking settings in Kontakt.

Are included lite patches which use a limited number of layers/samples? That would make a big difference for me.

i could make a lite patch myself perhaps but that woudl probably cause layers inconsistency as i have no idea of the velocity planning which is beyond the project.

Thanks
Luca


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (Jan 25, 2011)

Hello lux,



> Are included lite patches which use a limited number of layers/samples?



Yes, the products include lite patches.


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (Jan 30, 2011)

The sale ends tomorrow. Don't miss it!


----------

